# KC Missouri Area Training Partners



## Stratiotes (Mar 28, 2004)

Hello All!

 I just joined and wanted to let everybody know there is a small group of training partners in the KC Missouri area.  If you are interested, follow my link below for Systema and then to Blue Springs Jujitsu for contact information.


----------



## Kirbo (Apr 27, 2004)

The Kansas City Missouri Systema Study Group meets on Tuesdays 7-8:30pm and Fridays 6-7:30pm at Blue Springs Jujitsu.  More information is on the website: http://www.jujitsuschool.com


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 27, 2004)

This is awesome. I specifically came on-line tonight to find this information. I searched a few other sites, remembering an old thread about Systema in Kansas City, MO but I couldn't find the info. You see one of our new guys here in North Carolina just found out his company is transfering him to Kansas City, MO and asked me last night if there was any Systema in the area. I remember the old thread but couldn't find it. I jumped on this site and bam here it is right at the top. Thanks a bunch. I'll send Brian the information. He'll be headed your way in about 30 days. Take care.

mark j.


----------



## Kirbo (Apr 29, 2004)

Great timing...glad I didn't wait to post.  We look forward to having Brian in class.


----------



## Mon Mon (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey if you don't mind me asking can anyone come and train in Systemata. Or do you need any prior martial experience also since its a study group does one have to pay for these lessions. One would not need to join the dojo to study systemata would they. THank you and good day.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mon Mon said:
			
		

> Hey if you don't mind me asking can anyone come and train in Systemata. Or do you need any prior martial experience also since its a study group does one have to pay for these lessions. One would not need to join the dojo to study systemata would they. Thank you and good day.



No previous martial art experience is necessary.

My instructor has said that those that have never been in any martial arts tend to pick it up faster. The reason being that they don't have a bunch of bad habits to break.  :idunno: 


 :supcool:


----------



## Mon Mon (Jul 29, 2004)

What is the Adress of the place where systema is taught


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Aug 3, 2004)

Interesting thread. . .I've been contemplating a move to KC, and am glad to see others in the area that want to train. I am unfamiliar with systema, but practice muay thai. . .is there any comparison? I've been looking for a gym to train at and have heard of Combat Sports of KC. Can anyone comment on this gym? Well, when I get to KC I'll definitely look you guys up, even if to simply say "hi".

AJ


----------



## Stratiotes (Sep 2, 2004)

AJ, please do contact us when you get to the area.

 I am not familiar with every art but Systema has similarities with virtually all I've seen but generally is far different from any I've seen at the same time.   Its rather hard to explain all the things that make it different.  Drop by a class sometime and I think the differences will be fairly apparent right away.  

http://www.geocities.com/presuppositionalist/systemaindex.html
 If you go to the links page there, it will have a link to Blue Springs JJ.  I actually live about 40 miles outside KC myself so if you're not going to move out my way, you'll probably be more interested in the Blue Springs group.  I was going there for a while until I hurt my leg and had to quit for a couple months.  Now I'm trying to get a group started closer to my home.


----------



## Stratiotes (Sep 3, 2004)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> I I've been looking for a gym to train at and have heard of Combat Sports of KC. Can anyone comment on this gym?


 Forgot to comment on this...
 A good friend of mine here at work goes to Combat Sports.  I can pass your email on to him if you like.  He has nothing but good to say about it and the instructor there.  It sounds like they are pretty serious there about real fighting as opposed to just fitness - if that's what you're looking for.  They do have Muay Thai but not Systema there.

 Send me a PM if you'd like to connect with my friend.
 Here's their URL: www.combatsportskc.com


----------

